

Watch Out FriendFeed: Socialthing Is Even Easier to Use - bootload
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/10/watch-out-friendfeed-socialthing-is-even-easier-to-use/#comment-2028663

======
bootload
Older article but interesting. Interested to see different approaches to
aggregation (cf: friendfeed) of your "stuff". How many of these aggregation
sites can a market support?

~~~
zacharye
Personally, I think socialthing is much more interesting because it's not an
aggregator but a portal. The user adds services and that's it. If supported,
all of your social sites can be monitored from one place without the need to
dig for friends etc. Add a comment in socialthing and it also appears on the
source. FF on the other hand simply tries to steal value by taking
conversations away from the original source (barring twitter).

